# Bowtech vs. Hoyt vs. Mathews



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

You got it all wrong. Elite is the best. Everything else follows......


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I chose Bowtech *this time*. I really think the Binary cams are superior and am pretty fond of the new "hardcore" limbs too (despite the crap finish). The FLX gaurd seems to be a real advantage too.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Elite has a nice bow, i do agree with you, but i have not shot one enough to be real familiar with it.


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

Here we go again :behindsof


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

i did the same. the invasion is sweet. its fast, super quiet and smooth.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

I've had an Extreme Tactical, Invasion, Element, and now a CRX32. I've leaving a few out but that covers the 3 you mentioned. But, I don't know how you can go wrong with any of them personally.


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge
:icon_1_lol:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I dunno, Hoyt has been good to me


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

i think mathews makes great quality bows. a close second would be hoyt i realy dig there bows and never shot a bowtech so couldnt say.


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Top to bottom, who's got the best line.
> ive shot all three, ive got my opinion, i want to hear yours.


Have fun kids.


----------



## HogHunterInFl (Aug 27, 2003)

Elite


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

I've shot all three crx32, Invasion, and z7 extreme and the extreme is my favorite because it is smooth drawing and groups tighter for me than the other two.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a reminder, Elite was not in the question:wink:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Honestly i think that as an overall line all 3 companies are lacking a little bit. I think that hoyt did well with their 3 tiers of bows in pricing yet they all perform the same which is good, bowtech has a pretty small lineup but all of them seem to shoot well, mathews has a lot of variations of the same bow so their lineup looks much bigger but they don't really have a ton of bows to cover all price ranges unless you count mission in the lineup. Personally i think that pse has a better over all well rounded lineup than anyone out there. They have $400 package bows up to $1200+ competition bows and all of them really do shoot well when compared to other equally priced bows. And they have a bow and cam system and feel to all of their bows that is bound to fit just about everyones feel. I know pse was not listed but i consider them to be the big 4 and do not agree with saying the big 3 without including pse in their.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

igorts said:


> Just a reminder, Elite was not in the question:wink:


LOL....neither was PSE.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

PSE :darkbeer:

Now I'm going to toddle off before this turns into a huge ****storm...


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Bean Burrito said:


> PSE :darkbeer:
> 
> Now I'm going to toddle off before this turns into a huge ****storm...


Not on AT....never gonna happen, not a chance...nobody ever argues and threads always stay on topic..


----------



## Hoyt Hoyt (Jun 26, 2011)

Hoyt, you dont go to a steak house and order a hot dog or chicken strips


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

i wouldnt shoot a matthews if it was given to me. love my bowtech


----------



## Ichabodcrane (Sep 4, 2010)

hoyt hoyt said:


> hoyt, you dont go to a steak house and order a hot dog or chicken strips


lol


----------



## monsterman13 (Feb 25, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.............. loud noises!!! what does it matter they all shoot well. the op asking that question is like throwing a steak between two junkyard dogs. you only did it to see what will happen. one of these days we might get hip to this kinda stuff huh fellas


----------



## bowhunterjoeb1 (Feb 16, 2010)

bowtech vs what? vs what? , never heard of them


----------



## bsp5019 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hoyt Hoyt said:


> Hoyt, you dont go to a steak house and order a hot dog or chicken strips


ya, but usually the dime pieces i take on dates do.....works out cheaper for me and i still get a little bump and run in the end:devil:


----------



## bhowren (Apr 8, 2010)

I think Hoyt's are sweet looking bows, but I don't shoot them near as well. Mathews seem like fine bows, but don't like the grips. Bowtech, I love my Invasion. My pick is Bowtech.


----------



## robbates (May 30, 2007)

hoosier bowman said:


> you got it all wrong. Elite is the best. Everything else follows......


completely agree!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I would rank them Elite, Bowtech, Hoyt, then Mathews.


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

bonecollector66;10613566 77 said:


> i wouldnt shoot a matthews if it was given to me. love my bowtech


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

glock-cop said:


> Here we go again :behindsof


I know right.:no:


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> I would rank them Elite, Bowtech, Hoyt, then Mathews.


You're partially right.. HOYT, Elite, Bowtech,.........................................Mathews.
Must have been a typo.:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

crooked stick said:


> You're partailly right.. HOYT, Elite, Bowtech,.........................................Mathews.


Wish Hoyt would come out with something besides a cam and half, and I'd agree with you.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Out of the three bows
Bowtech
Hoyt
Mathews 
IMO


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Kevin Strother


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bowtech Invasion for me.*

I own both the Bowtech Invasion and the Hoyt Carbon Element. I have always only shot Hoyt bows but I must confess the Bowtech Invasion does it for me. Attached pictures of my bows and animals harvested with the Bowtech Invasion - Great bow.


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

Simply;
Hoyt
Mathews
bowtech


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

woodslife said:


>


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazerbeans said:


> Simply;
> Hoyt
> Mathews
> bowtech



What has Hoyt done lately?


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Bowtech has the best technology and innovation of the three. The other two are basically playing follow the leader.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

frankchugga said:


> Bowtech has the best technology and innovation of the three. The other two are basically playing follow the leader.


Technology and innovation that requires you to add a bunch of stuff to the bow just to get it to feel reasonable.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

ozzz said:


> Technology and innovation that requires you to add a bunch of stuff to the bow just to get it to feel reasonable.


Like??.....:confused3:


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

frankchugga said:


> Like??.....:confused3:


Like fixing the flex guard and adding a substantial stabilizer to get it to keep from rocking back.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

frankchugga said:


> Like??.....:confused3:


Carbon riser? offset for stabiliser? no shock after shot? being at or above advertised speed? no limb break? plus many other new things...


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Honestly I think they all make good bows. What it came down to for me is how the bow felt in my hand and shot. I chose a Destroyer 350.


----------



## lightning3171 (Jul 14, 2011)

We are a Mathews family. I shoot a Drenalin, My youngest son shoots a DXT and my oldest shoots a Z7. And we all love em. We have shot Hoyts (half of your trouble) and they always seemed noisy and hard to tune. Never owned a bowtech, so cant speak to those.


----------



## Mathewsex11 (Jun 18, 2011)

Any 1 of them will get the job done. I have shot all theses brands seems to me fit and feel is the biggest factor when it is all said and done speeds cool but if the bow does not fit then it does you no good. As for accurracy they all will be there during the moment of truth if you put the practice time in. I do have to say though Hoyt's Limbs are my all time favorite. because I have never had a Hoyt limb fail. Smoothness goes to Mathews of draw. Speed goes to Bowtech.


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

BowTech innovation and technology.....on my 5 month old Specialist upper limb...
Whisky Tango Foxtrot ?
I am still on the BowTech boat but Hoyt and Elite I am watching....


----------



## S.Wells (Oct 30, 2010)

All 3 companies have a decent line up, as far as hunting and 3D, go give the edge to hoyt and Mathews over bowtech for spot targets, and Hoyt for all around as they also offer olympic and traditonal recurves. 

So your question was: Top to bottom, who's got the best line.

Guess it's gotta be Hoyt they offer bows for every style of archer.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

I have shot a Mathews Z7, Hoyt AlphaMax, Maxxis and Carbon Element, Bowtech Destroyer 340, 350 and Invasion, one Elite and one Limbsaver bow in the last 6 months. To be perfectly honest, I could learn to like any of these bows given the time to do so. I've owned Bowtechs over the last 3 years (Guardian, Marquis [Diamond], Captain, Air Raid and Destroyer 340) and there were things I liked and didn't like about each of these bows too. I wish my Captain was a pound lighter and had the same draw cycle as the Destroyer 'cause if it did, I'd probably own two Captains!

At the risk of being labelled a "Fan Boy", I will say that in my own opinion, it seems Bowtech has been the most innovative company over the last few years in terms of coming up with design ideas that may actually add to performance. Binary cams, (including their "Overdrive" system) and the Flex Guard are the two that come to mind. I think their FlexCore limbs are fine, but I think Hoyt has used this type of limb system for awhile. Mathews, in my mind, hasn't come up with anything that innovative since the "solo cam" system (which was a biggie, I admit). Lastly, the jury is still out for me as to whether carbon risers are a true innovation or more of something to sell bows than improve performance. My guess is that carbon risers are here to stay, but we'll see.


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

ozzz said:


> What has Hoyt done lately?


Because I am too lazy to paraphrase I will quote directly from Hoyt’s website, so one will have to excuse 
the gung-ho Hoyt spin, but since you did ask;

“In Torino, Italy for the 2011 FITA Outdoor World Championships
Italy’s Sergio Pagni took home the Gold in the mixed compound division with his Hoyt just beating out fellow Hoyt teammates Peter Elzinga and Inga Van Caspel of the Netherlands who ended up with the silver medal. In the bronze medal match it was CHOI Yong Hee of Korea walking away with the bronze medal edging out Amir Kazempoor and Parsamehr Mahtab of Iran both shooting Hoyt.

In the women’s compound team event 11 of the 12 (92%) competitors trusted their Hoyt bows to take them to the final day of competition and the prestigious medal matches at Torino’s historic Piazza Castello. The USA team of Erika Anschutz, Christie Colin and Jamie Van Natta shot their Hoyt bows to victory edging out the all Hoyt team of Seyedeh-Vida Halimianavval, Parsamehr Mahtab and Shabnam Sarlak of Iran, who have continued to be a force to be reckoned with on the world archery scene. In the women’s team bronze medal match it was Hoyt shooters Olga Bosch and Luzmary Guedez of Venezuela with a hard fought win against the very tough all Hoyt team from Mexico comprised of Ana Del Milagro Crisanto, Felissa De La Concha and Linda Ochoa.

The men’s compound team of the USA anchored by Team Hoyt shooters Reo Wilde and Jesse Broadwater put on an amazing display of accuracy in the Gold Medal match against Denmark as they tied the World Record that they had set just a couple of days prior during qualification. Wilde and Broadwater walked away with a Team Gold, which was just the start of their hardware collection for the 2011 World Championships”

And that’s in just the last week, remember you asked.:darkbeer:


----------



## joeve (May 13, 2010)

GTOJoe said:


> Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge
> :icon_1_lol:


Ford


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

No bow can compare to my Hoythews Carbon Invasion Extreme Tactical XT. Equipped with a flux capacitor, way beyond parallel limbs, binary single triple double cams, waffle iron riser(also works well for paninis) with a 2 3/4 inch brace height and a 18" ATA its flying at around 832.5 fps with a 694 grain arrow. And with a bow desinger like Kevin Smuckers i don't see how you could buy any other bow.:wink:


----------



## 1fast7 (May 12, 2011)

^^^ Dodge


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Hoyt all the way and then ford trucks!


----------



## PTH (Dec 30, 2004)

Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech in that order!


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

My Ford with a Bowtech sticker in the back window.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazerbeans said:


> Because I am too lazy to paraphrase I will quote directly from Hoyt’s website, so one will have to excuse
> the gung-ho Hoyt spin, but since you did ask;
> 
> “In Torino, Italy for the 2011 FITA Outdoor World Championships
> ...


No, I mean as far as new bow innovation. They really havnt even gained any ground on Mathews lately.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

ozzz said:


> No, I mean as far as new bow innovation. They really havnt even gained any ground on Mathews lately.


What the heck are they supposed to do? Their bows are as refined as a bow can get. There's really nothing else anyone can do and still have a bow when they're done "innovating". We have reached a plateau in archery tech, man, whether you realize it or not. And when it comes to making tough, reliable bow that draw smoother than most others and still get adverised speeds there really isn't anyone else quite in their league honestly. And this isn't even counting the simple fact that more archery competitions in all venues all around the entire planet are won with Hoyts than any other brand. Maybe all others combined.

I sure hope you aren't looking for some gimmick to sway your purchasing decision?


----------



## benny t (Feb 5, 2008)

bowtech for me.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

bull moose said:


> View attachment 1112112
> 
> 
> BowTech innovation and technology.....on my 5 month old Specialist upper limb...
> ...


You obviously didn't get to see any of the dipping issues Hoyt was having for quite awhile. Lots of Carbon Element's looked like crap. I had the film coming off of a limb on my CE as well, so I hope you don't think the other manufacturers are immune to it.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Elite 
Bowtech
Mathews
Hoyt


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Buster of Xs said:


> What the heck are they supposed to do? Their bows are as refined as a bow can get. There's really nothing else anyone can do and still have a bow when they're done "innovating". We have reached a plateau in archery tech, man, whether you realize it or not. And when it comes to making tough, reliable bow that draw smoother than most others and still get adverised speeds there really isn't anyone else quite in their league honestly. And this isn't even counting the simple fact that more archery competitions in all venues all around the entire planet are won with Hoyts than any other brand. Maybe all others combined.
> 
> I sure hope you aren't looking for some gimmick to sway your purchasing decision?


 Yeah, what Buster said!


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

ozzz said:


> No, I mean as far as new bow innovation. They really havnt even gained any ground on Mathews lately.


You don’t fix what’s not broken. If you push too hard and move too fast then you have issues with the bows when reach the consumer. I tend to think that Hoyt is a little slow to "innovate" because they rather have taken a little longer to test their designs more thoroughly and have relatively few issues, than have bows that catastrophically fail because the design wasn’t tested fully enough. Or get recalled by the Consumer Product Safety Commission.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Buster of Xs said:


> What the heck are they supposed to do? Their bows are as refined as a bow can get. There's really nothing else anyone can do and still have a bow when they're done "innovating". We have reached a plateau in archery tech, man, whether you realize it or not. And when it comes to making tough, reliable bow that draw smoother than most others and still get adverised speeds there really isn't anyone else quite in their league honestly. And this isn't even counting the simple fact that more archery competitions in all venues all around the entire planet are won with Hoyts than any other brand. Maybe all others combined.
> 
> I sure hope you aren't looking for some gimmick to sway your purchasing decision?


No not looking for a gimmick but I think to say nobody is quite in their league is just kind of ignorant.

I mean I have a 7 inch BH bow that is just as fast and weighs considerably less than their 6 inch BH bow. Id say that is in their league if not ahead of it.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazerbeans said:


> You don’t fix what’s not broken. If you push too hard and move too fast then you have issues with the bows when reach the consumer. I tend to think that Hoyt is a little slow to "innovate" because they rather have taken a little longer to test their designs more thoroughly and have relatively few issues, than have bows that catastrophically fail because the design wasn’t tested fully enough. Or get recalled by the Consumer Product Safety Commission.


Or maybe they are slow to innovate because they cant even paint their 1200 dollar bows worth a damn and are trying to figure that out.


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll a year or two of paint issues, than having to wear safety glass to shoot my bow over several years, anytime.
:wink:


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Lazerbeans said:


> I'll a year or two of paint issues, than having to wear safety glass to shoot my bow over several years, anytime.
> :wink:


What brand are you referring to. Name names!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

ozzz said:


> No not looking for a gimmick but I think to say nobody is quite in their league is just kind of ignorant.
> 
> I mean I have a 7 inch BH bow that is just as fast and weighs considerably less than their 6 inch BH bow. Id say that is in their league if not ahead of it.


But, have you drawn them to compare them? Or set them to your DL and shoot real-world weight arrows? I think you'd be awfully surprised at the results. There are lots of those kinds of tests published all over the web. And to match the speeds of faster advertised bows and do it with a smoother DFC? And with better durability? That's what puts them ahead. But, to be fair, they do have a bigger R&D department than the rest and the backing of a big company like Easton Sports. So they have the resources to make some nice stuff and I wouldn't expect anything less.

As for their paint problems, I've noticed the complaints have dwindled to nothing around here. And nobody else has issues with painting carbon bows because nobody is mass producing carbon bows. Their non-carbon finishes are freakin' awesome.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Buster of Xs said:


> But, have you drawn them to compare them? Or set them to your DL and shoot real-world weight arrows? I think you'd be awfully surprised at the results. There are lots of those kinds of tests published all over the web. And to match the speeds of faster advertised bows and do it with a smoother DFC? And with better durability? That's what puts them ahead. But, to be fair, they do have a bigger R&D department than the rest and the backing of a big company like Easton Sports. So they have the resources to make some nice stuff and I wouldn't expect anything less.
> 
> As for their paint problems, I've noticed the complaints have dwindled to nothing around here. And nobody else has issues with painting carbon bows because nobody is mass producing carbon bows. Their non-carbon finishes are freakin' awesome.


Im absolutely talking about real world speeds witha BETTER draw and an inch more BH.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Lazerbeans said:


> Because I am too lazy to paraphrase I will quote directly from Hoyt’s website, so one will have to excuse
> the gung-ho Hoyt spin, but since you did ask;
> 
> “In Torino, Italy for the 2011 FITA Outdoor World Championships
> ...


You forgot to mention the Alpha Elite! bad a**


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bowtech, Hoyt, Elite, .......Mathews


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Top to bottom, who's got the best line.
> ive shot all three, ive got my opinion, i want to hear yours.


Hoyt , Bowtech, Mathews


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought they banned Vs. threads....if they haven't they most certainly should...It would clear up about half the threads on AT...


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

ozzz said:


> What brand are you referring to. Name names!


If you do not know what company I am referring to then you are not knowledgeable enough about archery for your responses to have any validity. They cannot be based on knowledge; therefore they are not based on logic or reason and are useless. The only reason I don’t state names, is I don’t want this to degrade into a bigger pissing contest, any more than it already has. A.K.A : playing nice. I simply stated my preferences like everyone else.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I thought they banned Vs. threads....if they haven't they most certainly should...It would clear up about half the threads on AT...


The best threads on AT.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

ozzz said:


> The best threads on AT.


Haha, the most beat to death threads on AT....


----------



## stringwax (Jun 30, 2011)

Only one brand , 1500 dryfires. Elite then the waffle, athens i guess, the rest in a bucket for a garage sale, lol, shoot what u like. ; )


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

BearNDown said:


> No bow can compare to my Hoythews Carbon Invasion Extreme Tactical XT. Equipped with a flux capacitor, way beyond parallel limbs, binary single triple double cams, waffle iron riser(also works well for paninis) with a 2 3/4 inch brace height and a 18" ATA its flying at around 832.5 fps with a 694 grain arrow. And with a bow desinger like Kevin Smuckers i don't see how you could buy any other bow.:wink:


I'll PM you so you can tell me where the nearest dealer is to my zipcode. I gotta have one of these .............. tomorrow................or I'll die..............please hurry!


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Since this is an opinion thread, and there is no scientific formula for provin which is best, it is all just preference. However I think Mathews has hit the bottom. There was a time when they were at the top but now their whole line up is just watered down versions of the Z7. A friend of mine is a Mathews dealer and says the Z7 magnum is the biggest disappointment to date! He just picked up a darton 3800 and says there is no comparison. He owns a z7 extreme, z7magnum, and the darton 3800 (he also sells darton and g5- the prime is on it's way) and wishes he could shoot a Hoyt. I know that this probably is gonna make a few fanbabies cry, but I don't really care. It's my opinion, and I used to own a few Mathews. I'm not brand loyal, and I believe Mathews bows used to be up at the top of the line, but now they're just average. 

So my order on the list would be:
#1) Hoyt, at least it's the one I picked this year
#2) bowtech, I almost bought the invasion
#3) Mathews, only because it was one of the three the op listed, otherwise I don't think I would put it in my top five.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

173BC said:


> Since this is an opinion thread, and there is no scientific formula for provin which is best, it is all just preference. However I think Mathews has hit the bottom. There was a time when they were at the top but now their whole line up is just watered down versions of the Z7. A friend of mine is a Mathews dealer and says the Z7 magnum is the biggest disappointment to date! He just picked up a darton 3800 and says there is no comparison. He owns a z7 extreme, z7magnum, and the darton 3800 (he also sells darton and g5- the prime is on it's way) and wishes he could shoot a Hoyt. I know that this probably is gonna make a few fanbabies cry, but I don't really care. It's my opinion, and I used to own a few Mathews. I'm not brand loyal, and I believe Mathews bows used to be up at the top of the line, but now they're just average.
> 
> So my order on the list would be:
> #1) Hoyt, at least it's the one I picked this year
> ...


I wouldn't say the z7 sucks, but that is why I own a reezen...I just don't like the look of the z7s and the only z7 that shot good IMO was the first year they made it.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

GMC, with Bowtech stickers.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I wouldn't say the z7 sucks, but that is why I own a reezen...I just don't like the look of the z7s and the only z7 that shot good IMO was the first year they made it.


See how different opinions can be.......it was the Reezen that actually made me look somewhere else for the first time in years. That's when I went to Bowtech. I have nothing against any of these companies but that was one I sure didn't like. I don't have anything against the "waffles though".........:thumbs_up


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

45er said:


> I'll PM you so you can tell me where the nearest dealer is to my zipcode. I gotta have one of these .............. tomorrow................or I'll die..............please hurry!





BearNDown said:


> No bow can compare to my Hoythews Carbon Invasion Extreme Tactical XT. Equipped with a flux capacitor, way beyond parallel limbs, binary single triple double cams, waffle iron riser(also works well for paninis) with a 2 3/4 inch brace height and a 18" ATA its flying at around 832.5 fps with a 694 grain arrow. And with a bow desinger like Kevin Smuckers i don't see how you could buy any other bow.:wink:


You got it buddy, but you have to preorder these bad boys. But they are the very economical price of 3400 bare bow. But you do get a complimentary 2 1/2 pack of Scwackman broadheads, they fly like a empty popcan guaranteed and have 6.278 inch cutting diameter. 

P.S. make sure you fill out your warranty card. best warranty on the market. 32 days limited warranty. You won't be sorry with this purchase!


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

I keep choosing bowtech but those elites are real nice too


----------



## bighunter94 (Jun 2, 2011)

honestly u cant go wrong wwith either bow but if i had to pick i would go with hoyt or a mathews


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint is a problem on some carbons. I got mine from Hoyt within a week time frame, new paint looks great.
my previous bows were hoyts, my future will be hoyts.
SpiralX is the smoothest cam i have tried and i pull any bow i can...Fuel/XTR are easy to get 10+ over IBO.
But again, i'm sure any bow mentioned here would shoot a deer dead...
whatever works for you!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

None of the companies is ahead of the others with all things considered and most of the smaller companies are there with them too.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I wouldn't say the z7 sucks, but that is why I own a reezen...I just don't like the look of the z7s and the only z7 that shot good IMO was the first year they made it.


I'm not saying the Z7 sucks, I'm just sayin that Mathews seemed to be on the right track with the outback, then switchback, then dranalin, DXT and then the grid lock riser? Personal preference I guess, just not for me. All the inflated IBO's and long draw lengths don't make them any more appealing.


----------



## gnorris (Nov 22, 2010)

why cnt they just all play nice and make the ultimate.....Hoytech Z7! lol im perfectly happy with my Hoyt and thats why i own it! its fits for me and to me its the best! cheers to you and your bow! :darkbeer:


----------



## MISSOURIBOY (Aug 20, 2010)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Top to bottom, who's got the best line.
> ive shot all three, ive got my opinion, i want to hear yours.


Now... everybody knows Mathews is the best and all other follow.....just kiddin, they are all great, shooting Mathews now but would shoot any of the others.


----------



## Iamspartacus (Jun 13, 2011)

I am new to archery at 43 years old. I played around with it as a kid with a fiberglass recurve, but I want to get serious at it in target and tourneys. I shot Hoyt CRX 32, Mathews Z7 and Bowtech Invasion.........amongst a list of others. Sorry folks, I don't have an Elite dealer anyway. Also, my Pro Shops around sell PSE, but they do not recommend them. I did not care for the Invasion, especially with all the hype into it. It just didn't feel right and was very top heavy. I liked the Hoyt alot, but hated the rubbery, sticky grip. The Z7 just felt good to me all-around. Honestly, with so many comments on here, it is really hard for a newbie to get help to decide. I hope I am making the right choice. Everyone's marketing materials make them off to seem the very best, and honestly, the best marketing comes from Hoyt, Mathews and PSE.


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

Like many have said, shoot what you want to shoot. In the end as long as you can hit the target consistently, shoot what you like. While I may be opinionated about the various brands, I don’t care what another archer shoots. That was his choice, and it none of my business to critique his choice, unless he asks my opinion. Even then I would be tactful, because they would be very proud of their choice. So proud of their choice that you might not even imply abstractly, that they made a bad choice without starting an argument.


----------



## ol'bullwinkle (Jul 14, 2010)

Iamspartacus said:


> I am new to archery at 43 years old. I played around with it as a kid with a fiberglass recurve, but I want to get serious at it in target and tourneys. I shot Hoyt CRX 32, Mathews Z7 and Bowtech Invasion.........amongst a list of others. Sorry folks, I don't have an Elite dealer anyway. Also, my Pro Shops around sell PSE, but they do not recommend them. I did not care for the Invasion, especially with all the hype into it. It just didn't feel right and was very top heavy. I liked the Hoyt alot, but hated the rubbery, sticky grip. The Z7 just felt good to me all-around. Honestly, with so many comments on here, it is really hard for a newbie to get help to decide. I hope I am making the right choice. Everyone's marketing materials make them off to seem the very best, and honestly, the best marketing comes from Hoyt, Mathews and PSE.


Don't let the rubber grip deter you from Hoyt. I don't like the feel of the tacky rubber either, so I just toss the grips and put on a set of wooden side-plates. Problem solved and they look better too!


----------



## ol'bullwinkle (Jul 14, 2010)

GTOJoe said:


> Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge
> :icon_1_lol:


Chevy/Duramax........You know why!


----------



## bighunter94 (Jun 2, 2011)

i am gettin a hoyt maxxis 31 and i have shot it at the local pro shop and i love it i think im gonna be a hoyt man but mathews will still be with me


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

all bows are pretty good today be lucky we can pick and choose . there used to be only 3-6 bow makers when i started pse, pearson ,martin darton, hca, bear that was about it. for big players now look tons of nice bows and arrow does not beat off of riser every shot. and thier was no carbin arrow we have come long way


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

man..and here i thought i was a trouble maker. LOL!

so here's my listing of those 3..

1. Hoyt
2. Bowtech
3...uhm...what was that last one again?

LOL!


----------



## BigBuckScrape (Jun 8, 2011)

I shot all three this year. I bought a Hoyt a couple of years ago and recently sold it to buy my new Invasion. Just got it yesterday. Anymore it's really hard to compare because all manufacturers have come a long way in the last few years. I have never even considered a PSE until this year when I shot the EVO and it was a sweet bow too but I went back with a BT since that is mostly what I've shot the last 5 yrs. Again, it's all personal opinion but IMO you can't go wrong with any of them that you mentioned.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

They are all really nice IMO. I have one of each!


----------



## ccoutdoorlife (Aug 4, 2008)

Mathews...DXT. I like the others too but a short smooth bow is what I like. Bowtechs are way more expensive around here, the last time I compared pricing with them...I quit looking at them because they costed a lot more around here. The Hoyts are heavier and a little more expensive. None of them have a smooth, short and lightweight bow to match the DXT. I think that the DXT is the last great bow that Mathews made. I do like the Z7 extreme. I got spoiled on the feel and weight of the DXT and I am still shooting mine three years later. I can also trade my Mathews in a one of the local dealers as a credit toward a new bow. 

I also believe that bow companies, even Mathews, are promoting gimmicks to try to advance a market that has hit a bit of a plateau. And based on a lot of the responses here, the customers are buying into it perfectly. All of the manufacturers come out with bows that have a few fps more speed and the next year they come out with one that is a little smoother but also a little slower, the next year... a little lighter. Then they start the cycle all over again all the while raising the price for every new bow with another "leap in performance". They haven't made any major leaps in real, tangible improvements in the last few years. They have done an excellent job with marketing these new gimmicks that don't really justify the higher prices that have all jumped to around $1000 (with some bows crossing that line). A $500 Martin or a $600 Bear or Diamond (among others) will match any of them for performance. Let the games begin!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

My take on it this, Mathews since the SBXT has gone BACKWARDS!!!!!!

Bowtech has had ton's of bad limbs in the past years, and my local dealer still hasn't got his first Invasion!!!!

Hoyt has won me back, I've owned a Vipertec,Razortec, 2 Ultratecs.

I did get rid of my Hoyts because I got a SBXT and loved that bow so much I didn't shoot the Hoyt's anymore, but the past few years nothing Mathews has done has wow'd me, and when I decided to get a new bow this year I went back to Hoyt.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Top to bottom I'd probably give to Hoyt - but Bowtech has the best individual bow in the Invasion.

Mathews doesn't compare - sorry.


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

woodslife said:


>


Maybe he cares more abotu performance than the name on teh limbs and the celebs endorsing it?


----------



## spurge2011 (Jul 30, 2011)

I shot the switchback for years... greeat bow but mathews has yet to get another like that, i had the bowtech admiral until last year great bow so forgiving now i moved to the hoyt alphamax 32 blackout and love it but all around the admiral was the best bow i ever owned


----------



## redneck153 (Jul 29, 2011)

Chicken Noodle Soup.........


----------



## mudcat81 (Sep 28, 2016)

I shot a bunch of different brands before buying my first bow. Decided on a used Hoyt Trykon that was all setup. My buddy had one and I could shoot a pretty nice group with it. Wasn't looking to upgrade but a Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo in my draw length came up for sale and I pulled the trigger. It is so fun to shoot. I say it will be the last bow I own but I have a lot of seasons ahead of me, hopefully.


----------



## seminoletex0000 (Aug 13, 2018)

I did have the opportunity to shoot 2019 bows , all at 60 lbs Mathews Vertix , Hoyt Helix , Bowtech Realm SS . Bought the Bowtech and but the Helix came very close.


----------



## Coffindaffer (Oct 6, 2014)

How did yall manage to dig up an 8-1/2 year old post and why? 

I started reading without looking at the date and saw someone praising the Bowtech Invasion. felt like I time traveled for a few seconds.


----------



## McGavin Shooter (Jun 26, 2019)

I went with the Vertix this year and wow does it shoot great. Zero hand shock. I do want to shoot the SR6 though,


----------



## GaHunter63 (Apr 5, 2010)

I shoot an old bowtech experience and I haven't found anything I like better.


----------



## pani (Dec 6, 2010)

Today there are no bad bows, only shooters with many excuses.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Rise from your grave 2011 thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubicon16 (Sep 12, 2019)

Started with bowtech, moved to Hoyt, probably back to bowtech, undecided about Mathews


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Coffindaffer said:


> How did yall manage to dig up an 8-1/2 year old post and why?
> 
> I started reading without looking at the date and saw someone praising the Bowtech Invasion. felt like I time traveled for a few seconds.


they are trying to get those 20 posts to access the classifieds :wink:

if had to be a fan boy and stick to one company, it would have to be hoyt…. they may not build the bow of the year every year, but they always offer a bow I like.... Mathews on their current trend would be my last choice.... they of course build great bows, but I don't like the mass weight or draw cycle. after that it's a tie between PSE and bowtech… maybe leaning on PSE due to them offering a couple bows under 4#

I wish Mathews didn't suck so bad, because I like their logo, would love one in the back window of my pickup, but that window space is reserved for top tier products, not the heaviest products


----------

